# Firery vehicle vs. Metra accident



## MetraBNSF (Jan 29, 2008)

I was on the second train in this violent collision...

Footage courtesy of ABC7 Chicago

Fiery train crash caught on camera

Foorage courtesy of NBC5 Chicago

Trains Strike Van In Hinsdale

Caught On Tape: 2 Trains Strike Car In Hinsdale


----------



## sechs (Jan 29, 2008)

Ouch. That guy should be counting his lucky stars.

Any word on the damage to the Metra trains?


----------



## MetraBNSF (Jan 29, 2008)

sechs said:


> Ouch. That guy should be counting his lucky stars.
> Any word on the damage to the Metra trains?


Cab car 8599 was the lead car on the eastbound train that initially struck the car. If there was damage to that cab, it would be on the fireman's side.

F40PH 104 was the engine on the westbound train that struck the van and caused it to burst into flames. It appeared there was minimal to little damage


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 30, 2008)

I came up on the scene afterwards, and saw that traffic was tied up. I thought that maybe a commuter had gotten run over by a train. Because of all the stopped trains, there was no way to cross the tracks for a couple of miles.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Aloha

That video reminds me of a friend, on a crew, that was hired to make a commercial for the California DOT of the dangers at rail crossings.

Setup

A single switch engine cross the road at 25 mph

A Van loaded with pyro for dramatic effect.

The camera and crew behind 2 pieces of 1/2 inch safety glass

As Shot the crew was so startled at the destruction of the van, none of the pyro was ignited. I bet the CDOT still airs that commercial

My daughter (Very knowledgeable about rail safety) described a bright red Ferrari that went around her and the crossing gates before the went up, and was hit by a second MetroLink train in the opposite direction, She said that no piece of the car was bigger than 3 feet. She keeps saying that they need to be out of the gene pool 

I want to also add I am glad no "one" was hurt, but I bet the taxpayer's end up with the repair bill for trains and track.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 30, 2008)

Due to my archaic dial-up connection is was difficult - and time consuming - to watch the videos on the links provided by MetraBNSF. But I caught them on CNN Wednesday morning - much better, if one can say that about such an event. Also learned in a blurb in the L.A. Times, and from CNN, that the guy who got away was thankful for a good samaritan grabbing him away just before the first collision, even though he got hauled off for DUI. Sure beats the alternative!


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 30, 2008)

I saw this on the news last night and was like holy hell


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't drink and drive, especially onto railroad tracks. Its simply an explosive production.


----------



## frj1983 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was on the BNSF Metra train just before this collision and still shake my head about what happened!

Hopefully this guy will end up in the pokey and not be able to drive again. Since he was driving on a suspended license, I wonder who's vehicle it was and whether they might be thinking about the wisdom in loaning out their vehicle to somebody with a record like this!


----------

